# What type of pets do we have?



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

We all seem to be pet lovers here - but I'm interested in how many cat or dog or both! lovers we have.

I have 4 cats and two dogs myself.

Anyone else?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Two dogs and two birds....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

4 cats and 3 dogs


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

2 siamese cats
1 malti-poo
1 chorgi
and recent requests for fish, turtles, and another cat have been denied.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Need one more option on the survey. I live in a condo that doesn't allow pets. You have to have a medical reason to have one and I also travel a lot, but would love to have a small dog.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

1 cat
1 dog (Maltese/poodle)
tropical fish
pond fish (goldfish)
recently lost my bunny to old age.

It's not a lot of pets, but a good variety.

The pond fish take a lot of work because they need to move indoors during the winter. I have a stock tank in my basement for them.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

1 Chinese Pug
2 English Bulldogs
1 Cockatoo


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

1 - Dog (Miniature Schnauzer)
1 - Wife

Ooops, glad she doesn't read  this forum.. 
jp


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

3 cats 
1 dog (keeshound)
2 ferrets 

would have more but, I got vetoed by the hubby


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Need one more option on the survey. I live in a condo that doesn't allow pets. You have to have a medical reason to have one and I also travel a lot, but would love to have a small dog.


Done! Will that choice do?


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

2 dogs (Brittany and Beagle)
2 cats


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Done! Will that choice do?


Yes thanks. I'll probably be the only vote for it, but I feel validated now.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

My fur kids are two doogles (my family's speak for dogs).  I would have a cat but allergies prevent me.  My mum and sister both have multiple cat households!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

two rescue dogs, pictures in the pet picture forum


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a very large rabbit that follows me wherever I go.....his name is Harvey


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

A 22-year-old Amazon Parrot.
A 20-year-old African Grey Parrot.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I love all animals. I currently have 3 cats [ all bottle babies that I've raised] but within my life I have owned and rescued everything from fish and reptiles to dogs cats bunnies and ferrets!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

John Steinbeck said:


> I have a very large rabbit that follows me wherever I go.....his name is Harvey


Added to the poll just for you! ROFL


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I don;t have any dogs at the moment (idiot hunters shot them), but have 2 inside cats, 2 that ptretty much live in the enclosed part of the shop, and I lost count of the outside ones (is okay to have the outside ones, we live on a farm, take very good care of them, and have lots of buildings and heat pads for them).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Right now we have 1 dog and 1 cat. Just got the cat back in January. She is very sweet and settling in nicely.

L


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

John Steinbeck said:


> I have a very large rabbit that follows me wherever I go.....his name is Harvey


Really? I call mine Frank (5 geek points for the first person who gets the reference).

I have a 1 1/2 yr old black and tan pomeranian named Shadow. I want a Foo Dog and name him Mouse (another 5 geek points to the first person who gets that reference  ). My husband vetoed it


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

While we love all types of animals, at present we have only dogs:  4 female Yorkies (Maggie, MacKenzie, Mary Grace...the Catholic Dog, and Madison).  And they are most definately our fur-babies!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We are currently down to just:
2 dogs - the cairn terrier you see in my avatar, and a long-haired chihuahua.
1 cat (actually belongs to my daughter who still lives with us).
1 love bird (started to get two but was told that they become innactive if there is more than one).

Used to have more, including bunnies and hamsters, pet rats, other birds.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Two rescue pugs and most times a foster pug as well. (hey I run a pug rescue!)

I so wanted to keep a wonderful calico cat we found, but I couldn't get her and the pugs acclimated. We found her a wonderful home though.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

I have 3 dogs and 1 cat full time.  I do foster pets sometimes so there have been times when I had tons of cats and dogs here.  The most I had at once was Eleven!  I had my original 4 pets then 2 foster dogs and a mama cat and her four kittens.  That was fuuuun!!!  lol


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm more of a dog person, although I love cats too, just can't be around too many of them for too long or it's allergy central (which I found out the hard way when I volunteered at a cat shelter and was surrounded by hundreds of cats at a time). Have two dogs at home (Shepherd-Sheepdog mix and Cavalier King Charles Spaniel), but I'm at college halfway across the country. I live on campus, so no pets allowed  My roommates tried to convince me to let them get a cat, but I am not trying to get kicked off campus in my last semester, lol


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a wonderful Sheltie and two cats. My poor pup just had surgery and is milking it for everything he can.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

3 cats
13 tanks of fish


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Lotus said:


> 3 cats
> 13 tanks of fish


Must be some hungry cats!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a good, smart, lovely pet and an evil, ugly stupid pet that isn't even mine but lives in my house despite the fact that I absolutely forbade it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I currently have 3 dogs and a cat. The most I've had at one time was 4 dogs, 3 cats, and two guinea pigs. Back then I often was fostering a litter of kittens or puppies, too. 

I imagine I will always have at least one rescue Sheltie.


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

I have one cat, a wonderful male orange tabby named Henry. He's going to be 18.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am a total cat person. Although I love all animals, I only want to live with cats. They just "get" me and I "get" them.  . 

I have 2 stripy, one feral found in a parking lot, bad bad kitty but such a baby when he wants to be and my soulmate cat who we got from petsmart adoptions. He looks at me and we understand each other. I don't know how to explain it. 

Both know when its bedtime and we all jump in bed, 2 humans, 2 cats


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

Two dogs (border collies).  I like and have had cats in the past, but allergies are a problem for me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

At the moment, I have one indoor cat, and two outdoor cats that hang around to mooch food and lay around on the shelf outside the kitchen window.

My indoor cat (Aby female) is very intolerant of other cats, otherwise I'd have another indoor feline.

Mike


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Beatiful Cat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I have a good, smart, lovely pet and an evil, ugly stupid pet that isn't even mine but lives in my house despite the fact that I absolutely forbade it.


Although we call her Devil Dog, sometimes she can be sweet. She belongs to my daughter.

There are pics of the smart, lovely one in the pet photo thread.

I would love to have a cat or two, but I have developed a horrible allergy from all the long haired cats my kids had growing up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Although we call her Devil Dog...


That's actually nicer than the two names I call her--one of which is unprintable.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I have no pets but once I'm all on my own and have a huge house; then I'll have a nice dog, and an artificial pond with fish..lots of fish.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a 5 year old mutt.   I'd love to have a cat but I'm allergic.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here on the farm we have a lab (Buster), cattle dog (Fred), MinPin (Jazzy) and Pom (Heidi) and then kitty cats (Lucky, Dilly, TD, Casey and Honey)


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I have two tuxedo cats: Buffy & Faith.  We also have a German Shepherd/Rottweiler mix who we named Zoe.  (We had to switch TV shows when we switched species.)

Lara Amber


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> I have two tuxedo cats: Buffy & Faith. We also have a German Shepherd/Rottweiler mix who we named Zoe. (We had to switch TV shows when we switched species.)
> 
> Lara Amber


Yes, but do you have a Wolf, a Ram, and a Hart?


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

2 dogs (lab/elkhound mix, my avatar, and a long haired German Shepard)
2 cats
1 Colombian red tail boa
had birds but then the German Shepard came into our home and we had to find the birds a new home.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Yes, but do you have a Wolf, a Ram, and a Hart?


No but if we get a boy dog he's name will probably be Mal or Jayne.

Lara Amber


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> No but if we get a boy dog he's name will probably be Mal or Jayne.
> 
> Lara Amber


I love it, but you will be spending a lot of time explaining to people why "Jane/Jayne" has boy parts (and a ridiculous looking knitted hat.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

don't forget, Jayne has his own song too!






I hope this is the good one. I can't see you tube from work. Someone blocked it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I remember The Ballad of Jayne who is, as we all know, The Hero of Canton, but I don't recall Invalid YouTube link. Hum a few bars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Well that's what happens when I try to post you tube links blind.  I can't actually test them to see if they work when I am at work.  Once I get my puter back, I'll fix it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd love to have a cat, or two, but DH says NO!!  Only 2 pets, dogs, and that's it! No birds, no fish, no nutin'

Can't have fish ponds where we live, the pelicans eat 'em up.  Our lake is a winter ground for pelicans, fun to watch though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

My cousin in Kentucky has several cats.  Her husband refuses to let her bring them in the house.  He got a dog and allows it to sleep in the house and fro what I heard, even on the bed!

In his defense though the dog does herd his cattle for him.  He told her as soon as her cats start herding cattle, they can come in to.  I think she needs bigger cats.

All of my animals are allowed in the house but the dogs only visit.  Once they ate the couch, I had to draw the line.  I need smaller dogs.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> We all seem to be pet lovers here - but I'm interested in how many cat or dog or both! lovers we have.
> 
> I have 4 cats and two dogs myself.
> 
> Anyone else?


1 Cat (he is 16 years old and his name is "Terror")
1 chihuahua (she is 4 years old and her name is "Princessa" and we call her "Cessa")
1 yellow lab (he is 10 years old and his name is "Buddy")
They are my babies!!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

100% dog person. I'm allergic to cats. meanwhile I have been long to get a pet pig for a long time. lol. I have a name picked out already


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

2 cats-one from Petsmart adoption & a stray we took in.......casper & sophie.
1 dog-he's a chiweener! His name is Riley (my avatar)
I would LOVE another dog-I wanted 1 of the K-9 shepherds from work, but the DH nixed that idea, plus Riley would freak out. (he's very protective of HIS house!)  
kjn


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

9 dogs
3 cats
3 parrots and a splayed leg lovebird

Oh and yes I'm a pet sitter so right now 3 boarders


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

I have one dog, a 12 year old long-haired chihuahua named Sadie and a 23 year old senegal parrot named Bhaj.  Last year my Dempsey left me (his pic is my avatar).  He was also a chihuahua.  Best dog I ever had.  Sadie and I still miss him.  Sadie is not the sharpest knife in the drawer but is very sweet.

Bhaj (the parrot) barks whenever someone walks past the living room window.  

Bhaj always knew Dempsey was my favorite.  When I had both dogs, if either or both of them barked, Bhaj said sternly "Sadie !!!".  Never scolded Dempsey, even when he was doing a solo bark  

Kathie


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Brenda M. said:


> Two rescue pugs and most times a foster pug as well. (hey I run a pug rescue!)


Small world! My daughter wanted a pug in the worst way - but after getting married they ended up rescuing a bigger dog. But I'd told her (back in the day) that there was a pug rescue in the Atlanta area that she should check into (I'm from ATL & we visit family there) when she was ready to get one. She gets her pug fix from her best friend right now.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

L Brandt said:


> 9 dogs
> 3 cats
> 3 parrots and a splayed leg lovebird
> 
> Oh and yes I'm a pet sitter so right now 3 boarders


goodness 9 dogs! How lucky can you be!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I love dogs and cats...right now we have 2 cats, one a psychokitty tuxedo, and the other a sweet little black furball.

I'm one of those obnoxious people whose cats "blog." And dangit, their blogs are way more popular than mine...


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I have:

3 happy cats
2 fish in tank
and an Alaskan Husky dog too...

-sailor


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> 100% dog person. I'm allergic to cats. meanwhile I have been long to get a pet pig for a long time. lol. I have a name picked out already


LOL! What will you name your pig? (I grew up on a farm and had 'farm' pigs...never thought to have one as a pet!)


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Latjoe said:


> I have one dog, a 12 year old long-haired chihuahua named Sadie and a 23 year old senegal parrot named Bhaj. Last year my Dempsey left me (his pic is my avatar). He was also a chihuahua. Best dog I ever had. Sadie and I still miss him. Sadie is not the sharpest knife in the drawer but is very sweet.
> 
> Bhaj (the parrot) barks whenever someone walks past the living room window.
> 
> ...


I love your avatar picture of Dempsey! I have two chihuahuas they will both be two in June. Kia and Ninja. Kia should be called Kissy Kia. She's a big cuddler and is always in my lap. She sleeps with me at night in my recliner. We have two parrotlets a pacific blue and a green rump. Also a cockatiel and a yellow sided green cheek conure.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I signed up to adopt a ferret, but the adoption place forgot about me and never called


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.  I'd say you need to ferret out the source of that mix up!  

(sorry, couldn't resist)

Ann


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. I'd say you need to ferret out the source of that mix up!
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)
> 
> Ann


hah, I'm not a huge fan of rodents.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

When I worked at the animal shelter, we'd occasionally get in pet rats. Since they liked to snuggle/nest, I would occasionally literally have a trick/rat up my sleeve. You ought to see the reaction when one would poke it's nose outside my cuff or if someone would notice the distinctive tale.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have one dog, Murphy, a mix breed I was told he is Chihuahua/Jack Russell terrior and looks more like a Corgi but with longer legs, he's about 16" tall.  He is mostly black with white accents.  He is my best buddy and companion.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> I have one dog, Murphy, a mix breed I was told he is Chihuahua/Jack Russell terrior and looks more like a Corgi but with longer legs, he's about 16" tall. He is mostly black with white accents. He is my best buddy and companion.


Hey B-Kay how about a picture on the pet thread? Sounds cute 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203.msg113063.html#new


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Anju, I intend to put a picture of Murphy on Kindleboards but I'm not too sure of the procedure and will have my co-worker help me.  She helped me post pictures of Aurora my KK so I should have Murphy posted tomorrow.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is my best buddy Murphy.

Help, what did I do wrong?

_-- KindleBoards uses bbcode, not HTML._


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Murphy is so-huggably-adorable! Great name, but I have a Ferguson and a Rhiannon and had a Riley and a Paddington, so enjoy names that pay homage to England, Ireland, and Scotland.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Pidgeon92 thank you so much for the help.  I tried to do this by myself without the help of my coworker and even though I am on the computer all day I don't do these types of functions in my work, but I am learning.  I was so disappointed that it didn't show his picture.  I am very proud of my boy, MichelleR, he is indeed "huggably-adorable" he loves to lay on his back on my right arm and sleep while I read.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

He is a sweetie, no doubt about it.

Just click the little picture button, third from the left on the second row, then put your pic's URL in between the tags. If you have any questions, please let me know.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

B-Kay -- Murphy is too cute.  Great photo thanks for sharing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Murphy is adorable.

Betsy


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

B-Kay - I'm joining in.  Murphy is a doll!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. I'd say you need to ferret out the source of that mix up!
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)
> 
> Ann


Heh


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you all so much.  Murphy has been a lifesaver for me, after my DH passed away last year I couldn't face living alone for the first time in my life.  Becky my coworker (and fellow Kindle owner) was looking on Craigs list and there was an ad for Murphy, I called and made an appointment to meet with his then owner and fell in love as soon as I saw him, I brought him home that night.  He is about 2 yrs old and keeps me on my toes.  

Kindleboards has also become a life line and recently I have found myself spending more time here than reading my KK.  I feel I am beginning to know some of you and don't feel as shy about posting now.  Thank you all for making me feel so welcome.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, I have 3 dogs, 2 conures, 2 lizards, 1 hamster, 1 cat and a partridge in a pear tree   Ok, no partridge or pear tree.  LOL!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Neversleepsawink, it sounds like you might never have a dull moment, can I ask what a conure is?  Brenda


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

A conure is a type of parrot, I believe.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you, I have never heard of them.  You learn something new every time you come to the Kindleboards. LOL


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I stole these from my never-updated blog:

My greyhound, Rhiannon, AKA Pony.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Love the Greyhound pics. We had a rescue greyhound. Loved to run in our big fenced-in back yard and to sleep on the sofa. A real couch potato  Really great dogs.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Love the Greyhound pics. We had a rescue greyhound. Loved to run in our big fenced-in back yard and to sleep on the sofa. A real couch potato  Really great dogs.


People assume they're going to be hyper, but -- as you know -- they're ridiculously lazy.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Kind said:


> hah, I'm not a huge fan of rodents.


Ferrets aren't rodents. Personality wise they are a combo of a kitten and a puppy.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

B-Kay - Murphy is absolutely adorable, it's easy to tell what a sweetie lover he is.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> When I worked at the animal shelter, we'd occasionally get in pet rats. Since they liked to snuggle/nest, I would occasionally literally have a trick/rat up my sleeve. You ought to see the reaction when one would poke it's nose outside my cuff or if someone would notice the distinctive tale.


 My friend used to have this white rat! It was freakin' gross!! Red'ish/Pink'ish eyes, and pink tail. Get goosebumps just thinking about that thing.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Kind said:


> My friend used to have this white rat! It was freakin' gross!! Red'ish/Pink'ish eyes, and pink tail. Get goosebumps just thinking about that thing.


My fifth grade teacher had seven rats, and one of them (Michelle) was our class pet. I always tried to finish tests and quizzes early because whoever finished first got to play with Michelle while the rest of the class was finishing up


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> Neversleepsawink, it sounds like you might never have a dull moment, can I ask what a conure is? Brenda


It is a type of bird, like a parrot.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> It is a type of bird, like a parrot.


I have a conure... She's a great bird....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

We have a Jendae, and a Sun Conure.  The Jendae is kind of mean, seems to only be nice to me....the Sun is nicer to others.  I'm not sure why the Jendae one is so eager to bite   They are very sociable though


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is a Nanday... She has quite the temper...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol...yes I know what you mean.  My Jenday or Jendae has a temper too.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I had a scorpion once in college, a big one too that glowed in the dark.  Girls dug it


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

I feel kind of boring with only my geriatric pugs (who don't glow in the dark). I love them anyway.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have two Papillions, had three, but had to put one down about 8 months ago.  I have a black and white one (boy) now and a sable and white (girl).  The girl is sooooooooooo spoiled.  The boy is too, but the girl is really spoiled.  I had two boys for 6 yrs before she (as a puppy) came into the house and I was worried about that at first, but the moment I put her down with the boys, she was the boss of the group.  She's also my boss I believe, or at least that's what she believes.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> Thank you all so much. Murphy has been a lifesaver for me, after my DH passed away last year I couldn't face living alone for the first time in my life. Becky my coworker (and fellow Kindle owner) was looking on Craigs list and there was an ad for Murphy, I called and made an appointment to meet with his then owner and fell in love as soon as I saw him, I brought him home that night. He is about 2 yrs old and keeps me on my toes.
> 
> Kindleboards has also become a life line and recently I have found myself spending more time here than reading my KK. I feel I am beginning to know some of you and don't feel as shy about posting now. Thank you all for making me feel so welcome.


Murphy is adorable. Thanks for the picture. And thanks for being part of Kindleboards.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Love the Greyhound pics. We had a rescue greyhound. Loved to run in our big fenced-in back yard and to sleep on the sofa. A real couch potato  Really great dogs.


We had a rescue greyhound too -- Jessie. Her racing name was How Kwik Jessie but she really wasn't that quick...LOL. She died 2.5 years ago and I still miss her.

L


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> We had a rescue greyhound too -- Jessie. Her racing name was How Kwik Jessie but she really wasn't that quick...LOL. She died 2.5 years ago and I still miss her.
> 
> L


I don't think you ever stop missing them. One of my favorite quotes when I wonder why I keep getting pets:

To love at all is to be vulnerable. Love anything, and your heart will certainly be wrung and possibly broken. If you want to make sure of keeping it intact, you must give your heart to no one, not even to an animal. Wrap it carefully round with hobbies and little luxuries; avoid all entanglements; lock it up safe in the casket or coffin of your selfishness. But in that casket- safe, dark, motionless, airless--it will change. It will not be broken; it will become unbreakable, impenetrable, irredeemable.
~C.S. Lewis

My greyhound was allegedly very fast, but she broke her leg and it was repaired incorrectly. After we adopted her, she went to Michigan State to have a plate/framework in her leg in order to help fix the incorrect heal. It took months for her to not need a cast or bandages, because the wound would not close -- no extra flesh. Recently, the screws starting coming out, we happened to be temporarily back in Michigan, and she went to State to have it all undone. That was a couple months ago, and she still has a bandage.

Good times. 

She learned early on to make her limp more dramatic in order to get attention. It doesn't work with us any longer, but she isn't opposed to suckering strangers.

When she's excited she grabs a stuffed animal and tosses it in the air. We call it her baby, but we replace them as needed, so this is like baby 6. This is her way of saying she needs to go out, but also what she does when she realizes the stupid humans are about to feed her.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a pit bull/lab mix named Snyder.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> When she's excited she grabs a stuffed animal and tosses it in the air. We call it her baby, but we replace them as needed, so this is like baby 6. This is her way of saying she needs to go out, but also what she does when she realizes the stupid humans are about to feed her.


Our dog is on his umpteenth 'baby' too! He grabs it when we get home and struts around the house with it. We say, "What do you have, Huckleberry?" Like a ratty, slobbery toy is such a prize! He is such a ham!! LOL


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Snyder's cute -- and knows how to rock a tag!  

Rhiannon, AKA Pony, is really gentle with her babies. Well, other than tossing and trying to snap their necks  -- never mind.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Snyder's cute -- and knows how to rock a tag!


Thank you. He is, indeed, sporting some bling.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Snyder looks like a real sweety and I like his collar too.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Aww what a cutie pa tootie!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My furbabies...

Mitzi is an 8-yr old Pekingese rescue, we got her 2 years ago next month. I saw her pic on petfinder.com & said "That's my dog." I just knew. My husband isn't a dog person, never wanted a dog, I used to say "My next husband will like dogs". But I was persistent in my ... okay, my whining. I just couldn't let it go. And I was right - she's the perfect dog for us, especially for a man who doesn't "like" dogs. Not barky, not needy, pretty laid back most of the time - is very much "my" dog, almost hurts his feelings at times. And he actually suggests taking her on trips, finding places that allow dogs, etc. He still isn't a "dog person", but he's a Mitzi person. 










And we have Goldy, she's 9 years old this year. Skinny little thing she is (hard to tell in this pic but she's small under the fur) - I don't love her less, somehow her pic came out smaller:










Then there's Gizmo - the monster cat. He's 4. Lots of fur, but there's lots of Gizmo too - I keep telling him I'm gonna be giving him insulin shots one of these days:


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Here is Jasper! He is my pride and joy and loves to snuggle up while I read my Kindle 









Shameless....









Sittin' Pretty









Running...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Meemo said:


> My furbabies...
> 
> And we have Goldy, she's 9 years old this year. Skinny little thing she is (hard to tell in this pic but she's small under the fur) - I don't love her less, somehow her pic came out smaller:
> 
> ...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Meemo said:
> 
> 
> > My furbabies...
> ...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well my little cat, named Tinkerbell (I let my daughter name her and she was 10 or 11 at the time) would sit on anyone's lap. And had to be moved to get her off.  Not a couch potato - she was lithe.  But she loved to be on a lap.  Miss her.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Great pictures! I had a cat named Mitzi -- she was named after my grandmother, who did _not_ feel complimented. The closest I came to owning a Peke was a one-eyed one I fostered.

(Gizmo just says there's more of him to love.)

I'm seriously in love with Jasper, especially in the first picture.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

3 dogs and 4 birds


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Great pictures! I had a cat named Mitzi -- she was named after my grandmother, who did _not_ feel complimented. The closest I came to owning a Peke was a one-eyed one I fostered.


Mitzi came with her name - actually I think her name might've been Misty (that's what was on her vet records from the home she was rescued from - 2 sisters who were hoarders had over 100 dogs in a 1300 sq ft house) but the rescue organization had her down as Mitzi. At any rate we were going to change her name to Georgia - but didn't settle on the name until we'd had her for a few days. By then we'd already introduced her to our then 2-yr-old granddaughter as Mitzi. Tried to explain that her name was now Georgia. "Mitzi". Yes, but now her name's Georgia. "Mitzi". Can you say Georgia? "Mitzi".

So Mitzi she stayed, and somehow it fits her.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Our Mitzi had a different name first, too, but I can't recall it. I got her from a co-worker who said she had to leave because their new Rottweiler was trying to eat her. 

He lied. 

No, he got rid of her because she had the worst smelling flatulence EVER. You had to feel sorry for her, because that sort of thing was definitely beneath a cat's dignity. Anyhow, I changed her diet and she was fine. My co-worker didn't confess the truth immediately, but I could tell from his reaction -- a failure to hold back giggles and the way he averted his gaze -- that I'd been had. It was his loss as she was a really good cat. Beautiful, too -- long black fur and giant green eyes.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Rhiathome, your picture 1 is also my Murphy's favorite position for sleeping. LOL  It's really funny to watch him get into this position, sometimes it takes quite abit of wiggling and squirming to get it just right.  Gotta love em.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I could love Mitzi, had some friends with some obnoxious Pekes, never did like 'em - that one I could love.

My fur baby also is on his back sleeping most of the time - it's all I can do to not go rub tummy (don't want to wake him up)


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

B-Kay said:


> Rhiathome, your picture 1 is also my Murphy's favorite position for sleeping. LOL It's really funny to watch him get into this position, sometimes it takes quite abit of wiggling and squirming to get it just right. Gotta love em.


Yeah Jasper's favorite thing to do when I am reading is to walk up my body and flop down on top of me so that I can roll him off of me to the side so that he is belly up where he promptly falls asleep with me rubbing his belly. He loves my Kindle because I can turn pages without it interferring with his petting demands


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> He loves my Kindle because I can turn pages without it interferring with his petting demands


Jasper would like you to add that to the "Discovered another great thing about my Kindle" thread.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

We have 2 dogs and a cat. 
First pic is Otis, our 5yo boxer.
2nd is Sully, our 6month old Boston Terrier and Huckleberry Finn, our 2 yo polydactyl kitty
and last, Huck as a baby kitty, too cute not to share.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Googlegirl - 
Your pets are adorable (especially Huck).

My babies have been on KB before, but here they are again, doing their (and one of my) favorite thing -


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

I mentioned my little Sadie in an earlier post but didn't do a picture. Here she is. The second picture is when Sadie and Dempsey (my avatar - he's now Angel Dempsey and we miss him so much) were babies, and they liked to sleep all curled up together. Here they're crowded into a tupperware container while their nice bed sits right beside them. When this pic was taken, they weighed about 2 lbs each. Sadie weighs 6 lbs now. She's 12 years old.

Kathie


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Latjoe - how absolutely adorable!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Sadie is beautiful -- what a sweetie pie!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Bird dogs. 

My English Setter:










My Brittney:


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I absolutely love all these wonderful pictures!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Forster- I LOVE LOVE LOVE the way your setter is holding his lip! Soooo Cute!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I love all kinds of animals and have had cats, dogs, gerbils and fish in the past. Currently we have one dog, a 9 year old Lhasa Apso by the name of Harley Davidson, who lives up to his name... he was born to ride and his favorite is on my waverunner.


----------

